

Will Humans Go the Way of Horses? Labor in the Second Machine Age - prostoalex
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/2015-06-16/will-humans-go-way-horses?cid=emc-jul15promo_c-content-061815&sp_mid=48909682&sp_rid=d2lsbEBtb3NrYWx5dWsuY29tS0

======
TheEarlOfPuddin
Very similar video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU)

